
Apple is reportedly working on a games service that could be 'Netflix for games' - Varcht
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-is-working-on-netflix-for-games-subscription-service-report-2019-1
======
vectorEQ
"Games for Apple" \- Apple Live. this will be GREAT. thank god i just bought a
MAC FOR GAMING (said no one ever!)

